

The new Timeline, Facebook and why this isn’t Semantics: a short analysis - apas
http://apas.gr/facebook-timeline/

======
jetz
Interesting analysis. I think now Facebook has become when-AOL-bought-Time-
Warner-big. As a new social network startup founder I'm happy about what
Facebook released. We've launched before Google+ and then we saw G+ has
bombarded with features and now FB. They both are becoming much more
confusing. Everything for everybody.

~~~
apas
Thanks. I think it's much more about that they all compete for your time and
the same user base, rather than "Everything for everybody."

~~~
jetz
Yes but what I meant was they have to be _Everything for everybody_. They
cannot afford to offer less features.

